# Someone brought up a good point...Acana/Orijen Sales...



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

...are gonna increase pretty significantly I would guess. In lieu of the Natura/P & G deal, I'd say there is a definite segment of us(serious feeders) who will move entirely to Champion. 

I'm not trying to rehash the Natura argument we've all been having, but seriously...I think someone should drop a note to Champion and let them know they should expect some increased Sales activity :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I was directing that at you to send them a email especially about their website issues.:wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think Champion is in the dark, I'm sure they are already seeing increased sales. 
Now if only they would make it easier to obtain in certain areas! I know, I know, you can order online, but in all honesty, there are a lot of people out there who DO care what they feed, but don't want to bother with online ordering. I probably wouldn't be too thrilled either if I fed kibble. 
I think if Orijen/ Acana were more readily they'd be even more successful. The closest place to me with a supply is 4 1/2 hours away.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I think I was directing that at you to send them a email especially about their website issues.:wink:



wh,

I think it was a great point you made. 

I really think Champion will see a nice increase in Sales. 

Linsey's probably right...I'm sure they are aware of whats going on.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I don't think Champion is in the dark, I'm sure they are already seeing increased sales.
> Now if only they would make it easier to obtain in certain areas! I know, I know, you can order online, but in all honesty, there are a lot of people out there who DO care what they feed, but don't want to bother with online ordering. I probably wouldn't be too thrilled either if I fed kibble.
> I think if Orijen/ Acana were more readily they'd be even more successful. The closest place to me with a supply is 4 1/2 hours away.


I will say this, Linsey....I never liked the idea of online ordering either...until I did it. Smooth as silk for the most part, right to your doorstep. Heartypet had a little rough packaging....Pet Food Direct came to my porch and looked like the boxes had barely been touched.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I think I was directing that at you to send them a email especially about their website issues.:wink:


that was me...regarding the crappy Acana site, anyway.

i did email them regarding this. will post response.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Derek,

you better tell them to RAMP up production 'cause we're comin for them :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just hope the cost doesent go up or quality goes down, which is bound to happen eventually with large demand. I remember when Orijen first came out it was $50 for large bag of regular formula, now its $62.. crazy.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You don't think it has anything to do with the high cost of gas for shipping? This stuff is made in Canada. Gas has gone up and down sooooo many times, I'd say it has something to do with the cost.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I hope the price doesn't go up, cause right now it's at the top of my budget  I'd hate to have to switch the fur babies since I've been getting such nice poopies outta Murph lol.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I just hope the cost doesent go up or quality goes down, which is bound to happen eventually with large demand. I remember when Orijen first came out it was $50 for large bag of regular formula, now its $62.. crazy.


me too, the best prices i have seen is on naturalk9supplies.com, by the way this promo code leaked out NK9DC5 save $5 on orders over $50.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> that was me...regarding the crappy Acana site, anyway.
> 
> i did email them regarding this. will post response.




_Hello Derek,



Thank you for taking the time to write to us. We are in the process of upgrading our website and we hope to have it up and running by the early fall. It will be much more user friendly with pages that are much easier to print.

Thank you for your comments and if you have any further questions or concerns please contact us at anytime.

Kind regards,

Diana 
Customer Care
Champion Petfoods LP
Phone: 780.939.6888
Fax: 780.939.6858_


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm guessing that Nature's Variety will also see an increase in sales. I've had good luck with Nature's Variety products in the past.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Supply and demand - basics economics. Champion had a difficult time supplying their demand before the buy out. Now with added demand, and no increase in production (they were maxed out before and no plans to add additional distributors because they can't supply their current demands) I think Champion may not be able to meet it's demands.

Also, there is usually a correlation between supply and demand; the higher the demand, the higher the price until supply meets demand. At some point, every buyer has their price point, above a certain price they will stop buying a product. Champion can maximize profits by finding a price that the consumer is willing to pay - i.e. find the average price point where demands level off.

Example: If you go to your favorite eating and place and have to stand in line for hours for a seat, then the restaurant should charge more to eliminate the lines.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with all that. It is 100% correct on all counts. I like the restaurant analogy.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I agree with all that. It is 100% correct on all counts. I like the restaurant analogy.


I've got all meds in balance - LOL


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Doc said:


> Supply and demand - basics economics. Champion had a difficult time supplying their demand before the buy out. Now with added demand, and no increase in production (they were maxed out before and no plans to add additional distributors because they can't supply their current demands) I think Champion may not be able to meet it's demands..


when i spoke with Diana about this, she pretty much said as much. she stated that Champion simply did not have the capacity to ramp up production much without making compromises or building another plant. i suppose its a good problem to have.


----------



## 93-5G20 (May 21, 2010)

You should ask her how many shift they are running. If they are only running Day and Swing, adding the 3rd Grave shift can improve the capacity easily. If they are already 24x7, they would be wise to start thinking a new plant, as they will be not able to supply product where sales are to be had.

There is a certain max point that any high end kibble can charge, at a certain point the other high end kibbles are more attractive at the price point. For example people would switch to Wellness Core if it was 30% cheaper. 

Of course it depends on size of dog too. The price difference to a toy breed trivial.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Doc said:


> Supply and demand - basics economics. Champion had a difficult time supplying their demand before the buy out. Now with added demand, and no increase in production (they were maxed out before and no plans to add additional distributors because they can't supply their current demands) I think Champion may not be able to meet it's demands.
> 
> Also, there is usually a correlation between supply and demand; the higher the demand, the higher the price until supply meets demand. At some point, every buyer has their price point, above a certain price they will stop buying a product. Champion can maximize profits by finding a price that the consumer is willing to pay - i.e. find the average price point where demands level off.
> 
> Example: If you go to your favorite eating and place and have to stand in line for hours for a seat, then the restaurant should charge more to eliminate the lines.



NOW wait a minute, guys. If we're after TRUTH here, I have to say...I've ordered quite a few bags of Acana and they've delivered to my doorstep within days each time. Admittedly, I'm just ordering the basic Chicken formula. So let's be careful about saying that Champion is going to have tons of issues. 

Also, as I understand it, much of the shortage issues with their Fish formula are driven by Canadian regulation on how much fish they can harvest per year. Don't quote me on this...someone will have to chime in if they know more. IF this is true, I consider it a testament to how great this company is...Wild CAUGHT fish in our Dog FOOD!??? NUFF SAID.


----------

